# I Knew It Had To Happen



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I was thinking this was a story about 87 going into a Diesel, I like this ending better. So far how was the price of Diesel where you are?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Costco, Safeway and Arco are all at $3.869 for diesel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not bad, $3.75 is what I got 93 for. Can't wait to see what happens when you are lined up with trucks at a rest stop fueling up.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Not bad, $3.75 is what I got 93 for. Can't wait to see what happens when you are lined up with trucks at a rest stop fueling up.


Photo op

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

They have gas station attendants at costco? learn something new everyday.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol that happened at my job filling a new one up for a test drive haha a woman ran up to me to let me know I was getting the wrong fuel until I explained. What kind of mileage are you getting out of it


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha I bet he was confused for the rest of the day. Nice story and have fun on your trip.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> Since my wife and I are going on a road trip this weekend to Portland I decided to fuel up our Cruze Diesel. I get lined up at Costco and get lined up when a gasoline pump opens up without a green hose. I let the car behind me go, then the next patron leaves and it has a green hose. I go for it and start the process and stick in the green hose when the attendant comes running over and tries to stop me from using diesel thinking I had a gasoline powered car. I explain that the Cruze is now offered as a diesel and show him the green diesel fuel cap and he is a bit worried until after I pay for the fuel and get in the car and start and I smile and say have a nice day. When he heard the clatter from start up he then knew that Chevrolet now offers a diesel and that there are Cruze's with diesel out in the wild......:vader1:


Warning! Don't depend on the green hose being diesel. When somebody drives off with one they are frequently repaired with what is availible. There is no nationwide standard for color versus fuel. I usually use one particular fuel station where the hoses on the diesel pump are diesel only. A bonus is that it happens to be the cheapest in the county($3.39 wenesday)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I once tried to help a girl out who was about to put Diesel in it, i warned that she is at the wrong pump and she thought i was hitting on her and she told me "I know what i'm doing" and smiled. So... I kind of said something like right or if you say so..

Next thing you know right when she turned on her car it died. She thought i would go and help but i drove away like a boss laughing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

gulfcoastguy said:


> Warning! Don't depend on the green hose being diesel. When somebody drives off with one they are frequently repaired with what is availible. There is no nationwide standard for color versus fuel. I usually use one particular fuel station where the hoses on the diesel pump are diesel only. A bonus is that it happens to be the cheapest in the county($3.39 wenesday)


In Australian Service Stations the diesel hose is black and the pump has a clip with a warning on it that you have to push down to release the hose. Guess you could this idiot proofing the diesel fuel?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

gulfcoastguy said:


> Warning! Don't depend on the green hose being diesel. When somebody drives off with one they are frequently repaired with what is availible. There is no nationwide standard for color versus fuel. I usually use one particular fuel station where the hoses on the diesel pump are diesel only. A bonus is that it happens to be the cheapest in the county($3.39 wenesday)


Yeah the Shell station does not use the green hoses near my home but that is also a truck stop. Costco that is in the nearby town has separate pumps for the diesel and gasoline and the pump is green, You clearly know that it is a diesel pump has the pump is also green.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And we petrol drivers thought we had problems at the pump . 
Cooooool story .


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

we have black hoses for Diesel here in UK


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I should explain better that the Costco I go to normally has 2 attendants on duty with one in the shack and the other to assist customers.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I once tried to help a girl out who was about to put Diesel in it, i warned that she is at the wrong pump and she thought i was hitting on her and she told me "I know what i'm doing" and smiled. So... I kind of said something like right or if you say so..
> 
> Next thing you know right when she turned on her car it died. She thought i would go and help but i drove away like a boss laughing.


Haha, silly girl full of herself.

Had a friend accidentally put diesel in his car. Didn't get far.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never seen a different colored hose on a diesel pump around here. You have to look at the pump or the nozzle to know for sure.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I've never seen a different colored hose on a diesel pump around here. You have to look at the pump or the nozzle to know for sure.


I wondered how long it would take for someone to catch that brain phart. Obviously I was referring to the color of the handle that the black hose is attached to. Diesel at the cheap place went up from $3.39 to $3.45 friday.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Around here, the actual nozzle pipe that goes into the filler neck on the car is different on a diesel pump. One is smaller than the other.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Around here, the actual nozzle pipe that goes into the filler neck on the car is different on a diesel pump. One is smaller than the other.


 Yes usualy if they don't replalce it with a gas one because the ambulance got a call in the middle of refueling and took the hose with them. Even then, people will try and force the hose over the smaller hole and let it trickle in. **** it doesn't even smell or feel the same as gas if it gets on you. You can always tell from the ground and how nasty looking the pump handle and the button for diesel is. People are still using the nozzle to select the grade.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

The ring around the nozzle is yellow around here sometimes the hole handle is yellow, and it's either on opposite side of pump clearly marked or on a totally separate pump, I also have an 06 3500 dodge cummins dually, and drive a peter built on occasion


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just read the pump. Regardless of color, the diesel hose/nozzle is always identified as diesel. I simply don't understand why this is an issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Just read the pump. Regardless of color, the diesel hose/nozzle is always identified as diesel. I simply don't understand why this is an issue.


Well, it shouldn't be, but too many drivers are focused on something other than the car they are driving/servicing (i.e. cell phone) to pay proper attention to the task. The different sized nozzles was an early attempt to keep the idiots from themselves. That, and colors, and signage, don't always assure the process will be done correctly. I filled up my car today and on the other side of the pump island was a chick yammering away on the phone while she gassed her Cadillac. It rang while she was pumping and she fished it out of her pants and answered it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't have any sympathy for those who ruin their cars because they are yacking away on their phone while filling the tank. Missing a call and then calling back later is well worth the reduced risk to the second largest purchase (largest for non-home owners) most people make in their lives.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> I don't have any sympathy for those who ruin their cars because they are yacking away on their phone while filling the tank. Missing a call and then calling back later is well worth the reduced risk to the second largest purchase (largest for non-home owners) most people make in their lives.


Gas fumes will not ignite from a cell phone or even a smoke, maybe a smoke if there is no wind and your inside a building, and not even a smoke will light up a full gas can if you drop it in it just puts it out, I don't use a cell phone while pumping gas, I think the cell phone thing is another scheme for Bluetooth device which technically would have the same source of power if it could ignite gas, but regardless of phones some people are stupid they will just put diesel in regardless of distractions, I hoe they come out with a manual diesel and I could pull this trick on other people


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I once had a kid at a gas station run out and warn me that I was about to put diesel in my '80s Mercedes 300D. And I thought everybody knew Mercedes made a lot of diesels. I have been waiting for strange looks when I put Diesel in my Cruze but most usually the places I go to refuel, nobody is paying attention. I think it would be a good opportunity to start a conversation.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

It was at a fuel station, but today I went to an auto parts store and picked up some Power Service Diesel Kleen. Upon checking out, the guy at the counter says: 

Clerk: "you know, we have such and such injector cleaner on sale for $2.49." 

Me: "No thanks, I doubt that would work for my car."

Even after explaining the additive I was buying was for a diesel engine, he still offered it again for my car. At that point, I just smiled, said no thanks and went on my way. It's like he couldn't fathom I had a diesel car. He couldn't even see the car so no matter that it was a Cruze, but there are plenty of VW's, BMW's, Audi's and Mercedes that run on diesel. Oh well.


----------

